# SMOKED PICKERAL (it's been a fishy weekend lol) Q-VIEW



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

I started with fresh pickeral sprinkled with salt and pepper and laid lemon slices on top then squeezed lemon juice on top














into the smoker with alder wood at 190 for 2.5 hrs pulled when they just started to flake I wish you could smell that mmm













it turned out great smells even better and will taste awesome I hope went simple cause love I love pickeral







thanks for lookin I am done smokin for the weekend but it was fun I also made 10 pounds of jerky


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Nice!!!

   Craig


----------



## miamirick (May 15, 2011)

great looking fish there Jeff


----------



## alaskanbear (May 15, 2011)

Looks delicious, and very attractive , make a nice plate..

Rich


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

thanks guy's I would have plated it to lol but it's not mine my father in law bought it and asked me to smoke it for him and since I got my smoker from him cause he bought it used it once and couldn't figure it out he gave it to me for 80 bucks and now i am hooked on it lol. So as a thank you gift I promised I wouldn't eat it


----------



## nwdave (May 15, 2011)

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You should always check the meat before serving it or passing it along to someone else.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

sorry I should have read that before I vac packed it


----------



## sqwib (May 16, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## roller (May 16, 2011)

Nice ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)

Looks great Jeff!!!

We always ground the pickeral we caught in PA for fish patties (cakes).

They were always so darn full of bones! Maybe because they were only between 18" and 25" long.

They always have nice white meat though!

Bear


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 16, 2011)

thanks guy's and the bones are nuts my father in law likes them smoked cause he can just pick them apart


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

They sure look good Jeff. I've had smoked pickeral and they do have a lot of bones, but like your father-in-law said the meat pulls away from the bones easily when they are smoked, and they sure taste good.


----------



## venture (May 16, 2011)

Very nice, I can tell they are good without tasting.  Having said that, quality control does not constitute "eating" the meat.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

